# Gute Fahrradwerkstatt in Bremen gesucht



## Cross-biker (29. Januar 2012)

Mein Fahrrad zeigt erste Alterserscheinungen und daher suche ich eine fähige Fahrradwerkstatt in Bremen, am liebsten in der Nähe von Sebaldsbrück.
Bei Bike&Wheels war ich schon zum Speichen erneuern, aber da die mir ungefragt silberne speichen in ein schwarz eingepeichtes Rad eingebaut haben, und nach 2 wochen wieder Speichen gebrochen sind, habe ich keine Ambitionen mehr dort etwas machen zu lassen. (die hätten ja wenigsten mal anrufen und nachfragen können...)

Ich habe darauf hin das Hinterad bei Fahrrad Kück in Lilienthal komplett neu einspeichen lassen und eine neue Felge einbauen lassen
(auf die ich 6Wochen warten musste, obwohl ich lediglich ein Bulls Rad habe und die Händler dafür sind...)
nach nichteinmal 50km waren mehere Speichen lose.
Nachdem ich das Hinterrad zum Speichen festziehen dort wieder hin gebracht habe, ist mir beim wiedereinbauen aufgefallen, dass das Hinterrad jetzt einen Höhenschlag hat. 


also, daher meine Frage, wo gibt es in Bremen und umzu eine Fahrradwerkstatt, die noch Wert auf ihr Handwerk legt.

P.s. ich bin auf mein Rad angewiesen (mit dem Rennrad zu fahren, ist bei diesem Wetter zu gefährlich und mit den Bus würde ich jeden Tag eine Stunde länger zur Arbeit brauchen als mit dem Rad)


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2012)

Cross-biker schrieb:


> Mein Fahrrad zeigt erste Alterserscheinungen und daher suche ich eine fähige Fahrradwerkstatt in Bremen, am liebsten in der Nähe von Sebaldsbrück.
> Bei Bike&Wheels war ich schon zum Speichen erneuern, aber da die mir ungefragt silberne speichen in ein schwarz eingepeichtes Rad eingebaut haben, und nach 2 wochen wieder Speichen gebrochen sind, habe ich keine Ambitionen mehr dort etwas machen zu lassen. (die hätten ja wenigsten mal anrufen und nachfragen können...)
> 
> Ich habe darauf hin das Hinterad bei Fahrrad Kück in Lilienthal komplett neu einspeichen lassen und eine neue Felge einbauen lassen
> ...



In der Nähe von Sebaldsbrück...


http://www.zweirad-jakst.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

